# CPMA Worth It?



## codingk7777 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Cpma?*

I am studying for the CPMA exam to add to my current coding credentials. I am curious to hear from people that have the CPMA, do you find the credential valuable?


----------



## krystle8402 (Jul 26, 2016)

codingk7777 said:


> I am studying for the CPMA exam to add to my current coding credentials. I am curious to hear from people that have the CPMA, do you find the credential valuable?



I'm also thinking of going after this certification as well.  I talked with another member who encouraged me to get it.  She is a hospitalist coder like I am.  I also talked with another colleague at the hospital I work at that has hers, and she said it's beneficial.  It can't hurt, and it may be very helpful.


----------



## codingk7777 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info krystle8402!


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 29, 2016)

Since I have obtained this certification I have been having many job offers. So it is for sure worth it!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## codingk7777 (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Codergirl93!


----------



## Melody Irvine (Aug 2, 2016)

*CPMA Credential*

It is the reason why some people have hired me as a consultant because I have that credential.


----------

